# Fly lipps?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this one of your flies?...cant remember where i bought it..great action!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Lance,

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, just got in today from a trip to New England. Threw a few flies, but the wind and rain were intense. Needless to say that between the weather and my lack of local knowledge, I got nothing! Anyway to answer your question, no that is not one of mine. But the basic concept is the same. However, this fly is probably a bit more difficult to tie and "tune" because of the need to form the Epoxy lip. I began my design by carving the lip shape out of plastic. The problem with making each lip individually is one of carving, or forming in this case, a truely balanced design with any consistency. Like a Rapala, almost all lipped flies require some degree of tuning to ensure that they run straight. Now I bet that fly has tremendous action when it runs true, which may or may not be most all of the time. And I would think it is probably a good diver as well. My guess is that it also spins a lot. I only base this on the length of the lip. As most spin fisherman know the longer the lip the greater the action and deeper the dive. In spin fishing, the spin can be counter balanced by the positioning of additional weight. Also there is little concern with a lures' spin in the air, since there is no need for false casting. This has been one of my difficulties in designing FlyLipps as well. But please don't see these as criticisms, they are just my observations. As a matter of fact that is a really nice looking fly and in one of my favorite color combinations as well. Thanks for sharing it with me.



I also didn't mean to get off on a discourse on fly dynamics. As I have said before, this stuff just gets me excited.


----------

